# bp88: Sigs For Sale!



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Quality sigs for sale! I will take all offers. If you think my work isn't worth it, thats good for you. I am poor and I need money. Thanks!

All sigs can be customized with your name or any additional text.






















































More to be posted after/if these are sold. Thanks.

Ps. Keep in mind, only paid members are allowed sigs.


----------



## JamesRocha (May 29, 2007)

lol your not poor. They look mehish except for the Gonzaga one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Franklin20 (Jun 15, 2007)

I agree. They are ok but not great.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

This is not a display guys. If you interested in buying, then let me know.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

^ Thanks

Any offers?


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

amazing is a stretch but there definately good


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Updated.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

Not bad.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Show me a Jason MacDonald one, with the Canadian Flag involved some how, and I'd be willing to buy for big points..


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I am interesting in buying a Tito Ortiz one.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Alright, PM or post any customizations/specifics you'd like and I'll get at it!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I really don't know just be creative, i do want Tito"bad boy" ortiz on them and my name.


----------



## MonarchClothing (Jun 20, 2007)

*Signature For Sale MMA UFC Tito Ortiz*

I think the ones that are in the first part of the thread look nice. Looking forward to seeing the Tito Ortiz signature.


----------

